
Show HN: Visual search app powered by Tagbox - matryer
https://apps.machinebox.io/visualsearch
======
detaro
Kind of neat. What isn't quite clear from the docs to me, to what extend does
Tagbox comes pretrained vs relying on the user feeding it images and tags?
Seems like one would need the expensive subscription pretty quickly, which for
private use just doesn't make any sense at all.

